# Raubfische, Friedfische, Salmoniden und Cypriniden



## Ines1 (4. September 2007)

#h Huuhuu!
Und schon komme ichmit meiner ersten Frage.
Gleich am ersten Tag des Agelunterrichtes bin ich über die Bezeichnungen SALMONIDEN und CYPRINIDEN gestolpert. Da die Fragen und dazugehörgen Antworten aber doch recht schnell vorgelesen wurden, habe ich nicht nachgefragt. Ich kam zwar zu der Überlegung, daß es sich bei den beiden Bezeichnungen um Raubfische (Cypriniden) und Friedfische (Salmoniden) handeln könnte, fand aber zu Hause, beim Stöbern  im I-net, keine genaue Bestätigung meiner Vermutung. Gestern hab ich dann beim Angelkurs nachgefragt, ob ich richtig vermute. Es wurde mir bestätigt. "Na ja", dachte ich "bin ich also wieder ein klein wenig schlauer".
Vorhin stöber ich dann wieder etwas im Netz und "lande" auf der Seite: Angeltreff.org
Dort finde ich nun die Bezeichnungen FRIEDFISCHE, RAUBFISCHE und zusätzlich auch noch SALMONIDEN!
Also kann es doch gar nicht stimmen, daß man *alle* FRIEDFISCHE genauso gut auch SALMONIDEN nennen könnte. 
Jetzt bin ich natürlich wieder genauso irritiert  wie vorher.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand diese Bezeichnungen erklären? Ich würde hier im Forum ja auch alles durchsuchen, ob ich was zu diesem Thema finde. Aber, bei meiner Neugier auf alles andere, hab ich nachher meinen Kopf proppenvoll und für die eigentlichen Prüfungsthemen dann .... keinen Platz mehr da drin!


----------



## Buster (4. September 2007)

*AW: Raubfische, Friedfische, Salmoniden und Cypriniden*

Hallo Ines
Als Cypriniden bezeichnet man grob gesagt die karpfenartigen Fische.
Salmoniden sind forellenartige Fische.

hier mal ein Link zu einem umfassenden Glossar:
http://www.ig-dreisam.de/sonstiges/chronikfachbegriffe.html

Ist schon seltsam das man Dir beim Kurs was falsches erklärt hat. Mit der Einteilung in Raub- und Friedfisch hat das nichts zu tun.
Der Hecht ist zB ein Raubfisch aber er gehört nicht zu den Salmoniden.


----------



## bacalo (4. September 2007)

*AW: Raubfische, Friedfische, Salmoniden und Cypriniden*

Hallo Ines1,

guck mal hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cypriniden

und da:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salmoniden

Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Lernen.


Ciao
bacalo


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. September 2007)

*AW: Raubfische, Friedfische, Salmoniden und Cypriniden*

"Cypriniden" sind alle Karpfenartiken Fische (Karpfen, Brassen, Rotaugen etc.) ist eine sehr große Familie

"Salmoniden" sind alle Forellenartigen (Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle, Lachs, Äsche etc.)

dann gibt es noch die "Perciden" das sind Barschartige (Kaulbarsch, Flussbarsch, Zander etc.)

Die Einteilung zwischen Fried und Raubfisch ist nach den Familien schwierig man kann aber sagen dass die meisten Cypriniden Friedfische sind (aber nicht alle Döbel Rapfen sind z.B. Räuber) während die meisten Salmoniden Räuberisch leben.


----------



## Ines1 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Raubfische, Friedfische, Salmoniden und Cypriniden*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> "Cypriniden" sind alle Karpfenartiken Fische (Karpfen, Brassen, Rotaugen etc.) ist eine sehr große Familie
> 
> "Salmoniden" sind alle Forellenartigen (Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle, Lachs, Äsche etc.)
> 
> ...



Boah! Das hört sich für den Anfang ja ziemlich kompliziert an. |supergri Bin mal gespannt, ob ich das alles "gebacken" krieg.


----------

